# game type j



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

has anyone tried out the shimano game type j
i just bought 2 and i like them so far, i put a stella 4000 on one and i am going to see if i can get an Aj on one friday. 
thoughts. 
the other one i got i put a diawa saltist 30 --- two speed reel on for my daughter who is 8 for snapper and offshore fishing.


----------



## Etexag (Sep 28, 2015)

I have not fished with one yet, but that is probably my next rod purchase....they are awesome and super light


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

LEGIT LEGIT LEGIT!! Facebook @Kevin Ngueyn, he owns samurai tackle. He's the biggest shimano high end dealer i know. He will get you All the TypeJ, Ocea Jiggers, Anything shimano you need at a great price! ALL the JDM stuff also. Type J will pull on AJ's just as good as Ocea Jiggers.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks guys, i have now been using the spinning rod with the stella 4000
and i have caught a small aj, and black fin tuna, and some nice 25 lbs snapper in it , my daughter has yet to use hers as the seas have not been flat enough but the rod and reel are ready to go.


----------

